# Batteries And Heat



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

As most of you know I have been out on Inanda Dam for two days in the full blistering sun! It was really hot and there is nowhere to hide on the dam! 

What has this got to do with MODS you ask? Well pretty much everything... While I'm fishing I put my devices in the boats cubby hole which gets really hot and even my iPhone stopped working (it play my music to a blue tooth speaker) once with a message Too Hot!

And I know it's not my imagination... the 18650 batteries do not last like they do normally. Any comment from the boffins? I'm thinking I may need to get a waterproof box and store my mods and tanks in the icebox... the juice evaporates as well in the heat. So I loose juice and battery power!


----------



## crack2483 (13/4/14)

Or give up fishing? 



*runs and hides

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

yup, has to do with electricity and electrons and with them getting warm and excited, they do their little dance even when you're not using them, so when you want to make use of them they are already tired from dancing by themselves

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Or give up fishing?
> *runs and hides



OOooo someone is looking for a large fine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

denizenx said:


> yup, has to do with electricity and electrons and with them getting warm and excited, they do their little dance even when you're not using them, so when you want to make use of them they are already tired from dancing by themselves



Thanks @denizenx I didn't think it was my imagination... will make a plan and find a cooler spot on the boat for them!


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

yeah all batteries lose charge over time, the warmer and more humid the air, the quicker. it's why people keep their batteries in the fridge. cool with no moisture is perfect for minimal charge loss over time. just don't pop a cold battery straight from the fridge into anything, not good for the battery or the device

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ShaneW (13/4/14)

Yip Rob, not your imagination, a batteries performance is affected with adverse weather conditions. Both hot and cold

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (13/4/14)

Yes too much cold also affects their performance negatively. 

When photographers climb Kilimanjaro they keep their batteries in a pocket right up against their bodies to ensure they haven't lost all power by the time they reach the summit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (13/4/14)

thinking about that post, I worded it incorrectly....

Batteries are affected by adverse temperature conditions. Not weather conditions... doubt your battery will give a crap when there it's a gale force wind out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

or buy a new boat with an aircon 

just like someone advised me to buy a new car to accommodate for my gear??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> or buy a new boat with an aircon
> 
> just like someone advised me to buy a new car to accommodate for my gear??



That would be perfect but a little impractical... Man it was hot out on the water this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

